# ultramarines books



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all i been reading the ultramarines omnibus(nightbringer, warriors of ultama, and dead sky black sun)

im wondering are these the first 3 ultramrines books and is there more ( i did notice a few on BL but didnt know if there about the same captin)

and could anyone list the order of the ultramarine books?


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

The Killing Ground, Courage and Honor, and The Chapter's Due are the next three books in the series. They all feature Uriel Ventris.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok thanks so is that the order nightbringer, warriors of ultama, and dead sky black sun then The Killing Ground, Courage and Honor, and The Chapter's Due?

cheers for help


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes it is! The Chapter's due just came out in softcover last month.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

brill have you read them??

im just starting the third book now, are they good, i struggled to get into the first one but since then ive enjoyed them


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I've read all six. 

If you're enjoying the third book, then there's no real reason you wouldn't enjoy the rest. 

I'm not going to spoil you but the series does end with a bang.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

There's a short story in either Victories of the Space Marines, or one of the other ones that bridges the gap between book 2 and book 3 in the Ultramarines Omnibus/Series.

Just a little FYI


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive read the first 4 and just couldn't really get into the 5 but Im thinking pushing through so I can move on to Chapter's Due.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Diatribe1974 said:


> There's a short story in either Victories of the Space Marines, or one of the other ones that bridges the gap between book 2 and book 3 in the Ultramarines Omnibus/Series.
> 
> Just a little FYI


hi thanks for that i did get a bit confussed how the third started from the 2nd i mean there about a paragrath to explain it but not to much else really


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Erm, just as a correction and an addition, it's _Heroes of the Space Marines_ that focuses on Honsou building up his forces, and _Legends of the Space Marines_ that has the 'trial' of Uriel.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I've read all six.
> 
> If you're enjoying the third book, then there's no real reason you wouldn't enjoy the rest.
> 
> I'm not going to spoil you but the series does end with a bang.


If you enjoyed third book, WHOLE SERIES will go seriously downhill from that point on. I mean seriously. I think Chapters Due might be most badly written BL book i ever read and saying that, its alot.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

i'm going to respectfully disagree, i found the entire series be quite enjoyable and absolutely loved how they ended the series, the last book was just frankly epic. 

i'm slogging through the Horus Heresy now and i'd say they are better than a lot of what i've read so far and i'm on Legion now. Decent of Angels was very disappointing, it felt like half a book, like the author got bored and was like "whelp, this is long enough, the end."


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Kitsunex said:


> i'm going to respectfully disagree, i found the entire series be quite enjoyable and absolutely loved how they ended the series, the last book was just frankly epic.
> 
> i'm slogging through the Horus Heresy now and i'd say they are better than a lot of what i've read so far and i'm on Legion now. Decent of Angels was very disappointing, it felt like half a book, like the author got bored and was like "whelp, this is long enough, the end."


hey yeah i read all the HH books up to date very enjoyable books , with decent of angels if i remmember right( i read them a while ago mind) that it is half a story as theres also a horus heresy book called fallen angels that carrys on the story from decent of angels


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The only thing that annoyed me with the UM series is the crazy unfleshed mutant loving that Uriel seems to go on. Didn't sit right with me at all.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

World Eater XII said:


> The only thing that annoyed me with the UM series is the crazy unfleshed mutant loving that Uriel seems to go on. Didn't sit right with me at all.


yeah that the part im at now, my impression was SM had no compassion towards mutants and xenos , but the uriel does seem to do some unusaual things against the rules in this travels


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

kickboxerdog said:


> yeah that the part im at now, my impression was SM had no compassion towards mutants and xenos , but the uriel does seem to do some unusaual things against the rules in this travels


Ventris is an exception; I can't think of any other space marine character that would have that much compassion. In context, you can see what (somewhat) justifies his actions, but it was a good deed that did not go unpunished.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think Uriel is one of the few marines who can actually adapt and use everything he has to get through a situation. If it was possible I don't see him doing that again but he had no choice and had to evolve past the strict codex to get it done. He is what I think UM should be


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_The Killing Ground_ which is the fourth book of the series, is perhaps my favorite Black Library book ever. 

It has a strong focus on the Imperial Guard and Uriel and Pasanius are like narrators to this conflict between Imperial and rebel forces.

The way McNeill dealt with emotions, morals and the corruption of the Unfleshed was brilliant I think. 

I know it isn't run-of-the-mill 'bolter porn' but it's certainly a memorable book for me.

_Courage and Honour _was bad. Unoriginal and cliche. It was a giant showcase of Imperial and Tau forces and pretty cheesy at that.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Cowlicker16 said:


> I think Uriel is one of the few marines who can actually adapt and use everything he has to get through a situation. If it was possible I don't see him doing that again but he had no choice and had to evolve past the strict codex to get it done. He is what I think UM should be


I think that if all UM were like Uriel then the chapter wouldn't exist, since all of them would be sent on death quests for breaking from the codex every left and right turn...


----------

